# Food - Canned - Freeze Dried - Dehydrated - Long Shelf Life



## watchman220 (Dec 27, 2009)

Hello everyone!

We are all making preparations and trying to survive. So here is my simple and honest contribution to the craziness of the prepper's life.

SHOTS Ranch Pro Shop is now offering Freeze Dried Mountain House Food and Dehydrated Foods. 

All kinds of packages available. From one case...to 1 year supplies of meat, veggies. All of them in #10 cans by the case. The quality of this food is second to none in the industry.

The cans are lightweight and easy to pack if needed for a bugout pack. And they store for a long time.

These long term food storage items will be part of the survival training courses that SHOTS Ranch is offering.




It is my hope that some of you will benefit from an honest and available source of survival food. As we all prepare for the times ahead.

Thanks!

Greg Eddolls 
928-925-8679
[email protected]


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I just did some quick math and found that the site that you listed charges more than mountain house themselves do. Comparison of their 60 day entree shows that 
mountain house is 184.66 before shipping and
this link is $199 before shipping.
my advice--Buyer Beware! Do a little quick math and a bit of checking sometimes things are too good to be true.


----------



## watchman220 (Dec 27, 2009)

I need to take a look at that. May have been misconfigured. Thank you for bringing that to my attention.

I will let you know when it is fixed.

Thanks for caring enough to find that error! Much appreciated!:wave:

Sincerely, 

Greg Eddolls


----------



## watchman220 (Dec 27, 2009)

Emerald said:


> I just did some quick math and found that the site that you listed charges more than mountain house themselves do. Comparison of their 60 day entree shows that
> mountain house is 184.66 before shipping and
> this link is $199 before shipping.
> my advice--Buyer Beware! Do a little quick math and a bit of checking sometimes things are too good to be true.


I should add...that shipping is free from SHOP.ShotsRanch.com but I am still looking into the price discrepancy.

Thanks again!


----------



## watchman220 (Dec 27, 2009)

After taking a look at the same item you mentioned. 
60 Day Main Entree I have found that the pricing for Mountainhouse.com and shop.shotsranch.com is the same.

We did rectify some display issues with pricing that were related only to Arizona taxes, since we are located in Arizona.

But I did not find the reference to the pricing you mentioned. Would you link me there?

I should also mention that I am under strict Manufacturer Suggested Retail Pricing which requires me to keep the prices at the level you already see. These are in accordance with Mountain House as well as far as I understand, but also directly related to my dealer.

I received from feedback from another forum in which I posted that said my prices were very good.

I would like to know where you found the pricing you mentioned in this thread. Thanks for caring enough to say something and thanks for checking out our site.

Shop.ShotsRanch.com

Sincerely,

Greg Eddolls
Marketing Manager - SHOTS Ranch
928-925-8679
[email protected]


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Arizona Transaction Privilege Tax (sales) and Use tax rates generally are 5.6%. Currently, all fifteen counties levy a tax. County rates range from .5% to 1.125%. The state rate on transient lodging (hotel/motel) is 5.5%. *The state of Arizona does not levy a state tax on food for home consumption* or on drugs prescribed by a licensed physician or dentist. However, some cities in Arizona do levy a tax on food for home consumption. City rates range from 1% to 4.25%.

since 'normal'  people don't eat this stuff at home, I'm assuming that is why there is a tax, and idk how the laws of Az work, but I'm also assuming that an exemption can be made if it *is* declared for 'home consumption'... I'm not sure if that can be taken care of on your end, or by the consumer @ the end of the year with the tax-man


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

When I tried to look at other products you carry: ammo, medical supplies, knives, etc and the different manufacturing companies there is *NOTHING* listed????


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I tallyed up the costs directly from the Mountain House site.
#10 can Chicken ala King $35.49
#10 can Beef Stroganoff $26.20
#10 can Lasagna meat sauce $32.89
#10 can Chicken &Noodles $30.89
#10 can Pasta Primavera $31.20
#10 can Mac and Cheese $27.99
Still totals $184.66 before shipping.
Mountain House entree's
Feel free to check for your self, I got no reason to lie to ya.
After checking out their site I would probably prefer to buy a different assortment as I am not a big fan of a couple of the foods listed. But that is just me.


----------



## watchman220 (Dec 27, 2009)

The_Blob said:


> Arizona Transaction Privilege Tax (sales) and Use tax rates generally are 5.6%. Currently, all fifteen counties levy a tax. County rates range from .5% to 1.125%. The state rate on transient lodging (hotel/motel) is 5.5%. *The state of Arizona does not levy a state tax on food for home consumption* or on drugs prescribed by a licensed physician or dentist. However, some cities in Arizona do levy a tax on food for home consumption. City rates range from 1% to 4.25%.
> 
> since 'normal'  people don't eat this stuff at home, I'm assuming that is why there is a tax, and idk how the laws of Az work, but I'm also assuming that an exemption can be made if it *is* declared for 'home consumption'... I'm not sure if that can be taken care of on your end, or by the consumer @ the end of the year with the tax-man


Well anything to escape the taxing hand of the gov sounds good to me. I will have to look deeper into this. You bring up a very interesting point.

It was my understanding before reading your reply that I am required to deal with Transaction Privilege Tax in general when selling items from a store that has Nexus in Arizona where I live. And any other AZ dwellers are liable for that tax.

Purchases from outside the state do not require tax. Hey, if I can get out of taxes on this item...it is worth a look to those who purchase from our site.

Thanks again!


----------



## watchman220 (Dec 27, 2009)

mdprepper said:


> When I tried to look at other products you carry: ammo, medical supplies, knives, etc and the different manufacturing companies there is *NOTHING* listed????


Shots Pro Shop has vendors waiting to be entered. My primary concern was getting food up on the site.

We will be making available soon:

Tactical Accessories from at least 3 different vendors. 
It takes a lot of set up time and work to get everything entered in...

Camping supplies should be forthcoming soon as well.

Firearms...that will be further out. 
Firearms Accessories will be part of Tactical Accessories also.

Thank you for looking at the site and looking at things. Even if there is nothing in some categories....I suppose I should hide those categories that have nothing....to avoid the time wasted aspect...

What great feedback from this community...I am very appreciative!

Greg Eddolls
928-925-8679
[email protected]


----------



## watchman220 (Dec 27, 2009)

Emerald said:


> I tallyed up the costs directly from the Mountain House site.
> #10 can Chicken ala King $35.49
> #10 can Beef Stroganoff $26.20
> #10 can Lasagna meat sauce $32.89
> ...


I think I understand now what you did. The slight difference in price is a reflection of the effort to put the package together as a "Food Unit" for 60 day main entrees. But it is still noteworthy that there is NO SHIPPING CHARGES from my site and if you are out of Arizona state...there is no Tax. So we "should be" quite competitive when all is said and done.

As I mentioned I only have so much control as to how I can price things. I have them as low as I am allowed to go per dealer requirements of MSRP.

Your selfless effort to clarify the pricing is much appreciated. Thanks for taking the time to tell me how you arrived at your pricing. Not much I can do at this point though.

Cheers!

Greg Eddolls
928-925-8679
[email protected]


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

Ok I see- I priced it not seeing that there was a set pre-packed set like that- but to me it makes no sense to put 6 together like that and then charge more--usually places put together stuff and give a bit of a discount cuz you're buying more.
But, depending on what I decide to pick it could cost more or less per item when you total it.
Not trying to yank your chain or anything--just trying to be the cheapest shopper ever!


----------



## Clarice (Aug 19, 2010)

Emerald you sound like me. I check and recheck prices per oz or per #. I get a lot of strange looks when I do my grocery shopping with my calculator and notebook that list the regular prices of everystore in my shopping area. Doesn't bother me, I'm the one with the savings in my pocket.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Clarice (and probably emerald), I suspect we would recognize each other in a minute! You two are SO like me!

I know the food prices all over town, and I know who has what on sale...and that it might not always be the best price!


----------

